# Any other summer D&C's trying for fall BFP?



## Laska5

I had a late july/early August miscarriage with a D&C on August 15th. It's been a very trying time & emotionally exhausting & friends keep bugging me on when we'll start trying again! I do feel ready & desperately want a baby of my own!


Would love to have some other fall ttc buddies!! I'm on CD 5 & will be testing on October 23rd!! Anyone else?


----------



## sunshine2014

Me!!! I had a miscarriage this summer as well. D&c on July 19. We tried last cycle but my body was still not right, long period and short cycle. I'm hoping this month we are good to go. I'll be testing October 18/19!!


----------



## HopingCarter

Hi Laska :hi: don't know if my late summer/early fall MC qualifies, but as you know already I had my MC on 9/5, D&C on 9/8 and I'm actually waiting for my first AF so that I can try again too!! I would love to join you!

Now brace yourself, but: How long did you wait for your first AF? When do you actually plan to try? Are you using the tracking system too (charts, temps, HPTs, OPKs, etc)? Sorry for all the questions. Thanks in advance


----------



## dan-o

Hi Laska :) yep me! Got our genetic report back on Friday, and the baby we lost was a little girl with a fatal chromosome defect, so no reason to wait to TTC. Just got to keep going and hope for a healthy one. On cd7 of my first normal cycle today xxx ( last month was all over the place)


----------



## Laska5

Thanks for joining girlies!! Dan-o it's good to hear from you! Hope you are doing well!

I'm feeling a bit frustrated- I'm pretty sure I started AF but now the bleeding hasn't stopped, I'm usually only on Af for 4 days & I'm on cd7 now. So who knows what's going on with my body!!

& that counts to me hopingcarter!


----------



## MommytoLBG

Hi girls! So many familiar ladies here :)

We are taking a break this coming fertile window and next...So that will be a November try with a bfp in December. But anything is possible when O hits! So we will see how it all plays out. I am eager but scared...

Oh d&c for me June 30. 

As far as AF...used to bleed about 3-4 days, now AF is here for at least 7 with spotting until dc 10 or 11. 

Good luck!!


----------



## Laska5

Thank you mommytolbg, I'm here at CD12 when I should be BD'ing for baby but I'm still bleeding. I don't know what to think, very very frustrated!!


----------



## sunshine2014

My first af was in September, it was unusually long (10 days) and came early (23 days from when it first started). So I knew September was not going to happen. This is the second cycle, and it was more regular. Af lasted normal 4 days, and I even felt mittelschmerz. I'm now 5dop (around) and planning to test next week. It is such a frustrating process, especially the first cycle after the loss. It takes awhile for your body to heal and be ready for the next pregnancy. So I'm hoping this month, or next will be the one. Fingers crossed for all of us. 

Any symptoms in the tww that you're having?


----------



## HopingCarter

Thanks Mommytolbg, I know you're taking a break right now, but I hope you get your BFP by surprise! FX for you 

Laska, I know how you're feeling!! I'm still waiting for my first AF! I've been crampy, bad mood swings, sore boobs, so I know she's on her way, I just haven't seen any blood yet, so I can even try yet, just practice. FX that you're bleeding stops and mines start! What cycle are you on? I know you're on CD12 but did this happen in your other cycles too?

FX that you get your BFP next week Sunshine!! I hope you have a sticky in there..


----------



## MommytoLBG

Hi girls! not sure if this will help or just hinder a bit...but my D&C was June 30. AF arrived 21 days later. Lasted almost 2 weeks (heavy bleeding for a few days, followed by spotting). Which mine pre mmc were always 4 days long. Each month since, AF arrived between cd 25-27. But they last 4-5 days, then I spot on and off for at least 11. They are completely different since D&C. My dr said this is normal and not to be concerned yet. I do however still O around cd 14. Based on opks and cm. AF is due Saturday, so let's see when she actually arrives. So you can still O even with bleeding...why does being a girl have to be so difficult??? :haha:

And I know many of you will read this same thing a few times but now hubbie thinks we should ntnp this month. So we are just going with it. We will see what happens come O time. 

Fx for all of us!!!


----------



## HopingCarter

Oh no Mommy! I'm sorry to hear he changed his mind. Maybe it was just to relieve some of the stress off the both of you from not seeing that bfn every month. I know it's frustrating to hear that, because I would be furious if my Dh suggested it, but TTC is a hard road for both parties, especially when we want it so badly. I still hope you get a bfp though soon! Sometimes those are the best surprises when you're not officially trying. FX for you


----------



## MommytoLBG

Thanks Hoping!! :hugs:


----------



## Laska5

HopingCarter said:


> Thanks Mommytolbg, I know you're taking a break right now, but I hope you get your BFP by surprise! FX for you
> 
> Laska, I know how you're feeling!! I'm still waiting for my first AF! I've been crampy, bad mood swings, sore boobs, so I know she's on her way, I just haven't seen any blood yet, so I can even try yet, just practice. FX that you're bleeding stops and mines start! What cycle are you on? I know you're on CD12 but did this happen in your other cycles too?
> 
> FX that you get your BFP next week Sunshine!! I hope you have a sticky in there..


I haven't really stopped bleeding since the d&c on August 15th so I'm not really sure if I'm even in my first cycle since the mc! arg! Still quiet a bit of bleeding today. I guess we can still try to do some BDing if hubby doesn't get too grossed out - I'm sure he wouldn't mind- it has been awhile! lol! 
Since today is now CD13, we need to get on the ball in case I really do ovulate this week.


----------



## Laska5

Just found this link & it's very helpful. I've been in denial that my doctor left tissue in me. I know he had a second doctor assist, it was done at a hospital where my husband works & everyone knows my husband so I guess I completely trusted that they would do a thorough job - guess not! Going to finally make an appointment with the doctor again. 
https://www.pregnancyloss.info/waitingforaf.htm


----------



## Laska5

OK ladies I am LIVID!!! I just logged into my online hospital account where you can make an appointment. This is all new to me but I have unread messages from September 5th telling me that I needed another HCG level & that I needed to take an antibiotic medication!!! WHAT IN THE WORLD!?!?!? I never heard from my doctor after I found out my lab result so I thought it was normal. I knew that I could send a doctor a message through this account but I did not know my doctor would actually be sending me messages & then not following up when things weren't done! wow- this is why I want to work with a NP midwife & not a doctor! Doctors have too many patients & try to cram in too many things into one day!


----------



## Kika7

Laska, thanks for the link, it is GREAT!

Did you have a ultrasound 10-14 days after the DC? if ultrasound showed no retained tissue then you're fine and bleeding is all over the place due to hormones trying to balance and go back to normal.

My u/s 14 days after medical treatment showed no retained tissue and they still made me take a pregnancy test...

I was given antibiotics at the hospital and had to take them for 20 days but i only took them 15 days and i think im ok. 

Do you know if you've ovulated this cycle or are you still waiting for O? I really hope you don't have retained tissue and if i were you i'd probably try this cycle unless u/s and doctor are certain you shouldn.t. They give antibiotics after miscarriage cause of the higher risk of infections due to dilated cervix (that's on the link you shared).

We cant try yet cause my partner and i live in different countries, but we'll be back together (hopefully forever) in November. And ...he suggested waiting till December *argh* *haha* but we shall see... I'm desperate...

Good luck to everyone trying and hopefully you girls move to the pregnancy forum in a couple weeks time and the rest of us follow you in a couple months if not sooner.

hugs


----------



## sunshine2014

Laska, 

I'm so sorry that happened! That is truly frustrating. They should have followed up with you. I needed to have blood work to watch the hcg level, they made me come in once a week for 5 weeks, because it wasn't dropping enough. But I only knew to do that because my Doctor told me after she found out about my miscarriage from the OB. I wasn't on any medication or anything after. It did take a long while for my body to heal, even my last cycle was not normal. Hubby is a doctor and said that my body wasn't ready for normal ovulation. It's now the first cycle after and it went as normal, perhaps a little early..but it was as long as it normally is. The frustrating part is that we expect our bodies to heal as soon as possible, but we forget that it does take time. It's something that unfortunately we can't control :(

It will happen though, for all of us.


----------



## HopingCarter

OMG Laska! I would be livid too!! I'm so sorry you had to find out that way. Have you called them since to at least ask why they wouldn't contact you and inform you, especially being that it's been over a month since the message! Did your hubby have any idea why they would just leave something like that up in the air? That's just so insensitive of them in my eyes. Wow!
Thanks for the link too! Very informative. Now I know I could be waiting a couple more weeks for AF, not the best of news but I'm glad I have an idea now of how much longer. 

Hi Kika7! I'm sorry about your loss. I know it can be frustrating to live in a different country than your partner, but I hope you guys get to be together permanently in November. FX 

How's everyone today?


----------



## Kika7

The link is amazing, i was wondering why ovulation test said i was ovulating 14 days after miscarriage and i experiences a lot of the mucus and ovulation symptoms, i was wondering if it's normal...but link says it is and that ovulation kit would give false positive, wow! Now I know :)

Laska, i'm sorry you're going through that :/ I still hope that you could just take the antibiotics without it sabotaging your cycle... I'm really not sure what else they could do about retained tissue? Sending prayers, hugs and love your way...

Thank you, HopingCarter, i hope AF pays you visit soon and i hope my partner and i solve our distance issue..., trouble is neither of us wants to move country :( I kind of have days when I say to myself "what the heck I'll move", then we get it all set and the day before i move i cant do it... But hopefully in November i wont back down...

Hugs


----------



## Laska5

glad others have found the link helpful! Thank you for the advice everyone! 

I am so still so VERY VERY frustrated! I never had an ultrasound done since the d&c- doctor never said I needed one. 

I also got this message from the doctor's nurse today: 

"Dr. Steed is aware that you have just read your messages. He apologizes for the misunderstanding. He always uses My Mercy when it is active to communicate results. 

Please let me know if you are having an urinary symptoms at this point, so we can resend the antibiotics if needed. 

Dr. Steed will be glad to follow up with you regarding your bleeding and quant levels, or you can follow up at the Birthing Center if you choose.

Please let me know if I can assist with an appointment for you."


I just feel like this is all very sloppy & kind of feel like they are trying to push me back to the birthing center. I was originally going through a natural birthing center until the miscarriage and the oral pills wouldn't work for me then I was referred to this doctor from the birthing center. I've decided to just go back to them- this doctor obviously isn't on top of things! So I have an appointment tomorrow at 2 will I will probably vent & cry to the NP- I just love her- she was incredibly supportive & caring to me during the miscarriage!


----------



## Kika7

Dear Laska, please do not quit baby making until you got u/s confirming retained tissue. There was a girl on the miscarriage support forum who had retainedtissue and had to rush back to hospital but she had fever and ya fever is the sign to look for in case of emergency. I cant remember if she had a second surgery ...in fact i think she only had antibiotic drip but i'll try to find the post and give link here. So even if it is retained tissue (which hopefully isn't) may be you should just go about baby making as planned until doctors suggest otherwise.

Birthing centre or doc, the only way to diagnose retained tissue is through u/s so waste no time and try to book one ASAP.

Good luck!


----------



## Laska5

Kika7 said:


> Dear Laska, please do not quit baby making until you got u/s confirming retained tissue. There was a girl on the miscarriage support forum who had retainedtissue and had to rush back to hospital but she had fever and ya fever is the sign to look for in case of emergency. I cant remember if she had a second surgery ...in fact i think she only had antibiotic drip but i'll try to find the post and give link here. So even if it is retained tissue (which hopefully isn't) may be you should just go about baby making as planned until doctors suggest otherwise.
> 
> Birthing centre or doc, the only way to diagnose retained tissue is through u/s so waste no time and try to book one ASAP.
> 
> Good luck!


thank you kika! I wish I could say I feel like baby making but my emotions are taking over, I've been in a dark place the past couple days because of all of this. I just need it to be over with. I don't think we've had sex in 3 weeks or longer - this should be the week I'm ovulating if I indeed did start my period late September.

I had an HCG drawn yesterday & should know the results sometime this morning. Based on those results I'll give my NP a call & see if I should get an appointment or have her send me for an U/S. Thanks everyone for the support, it's been much needed this week! I just feel like I could of had this all over with last month & be onto a real cycle by now had my doctor been more diligent with following up! arg!!


----------



## HopingCarter

I'm so sorry Laska! I'm so speechless right now. It just shocks me that a PROFESSIONAL DOCTOR would be so negligent, especially since obviously THEY recommended further HCG testing!! You would think they would want to follow up with you and stay on top of things after a month, that is so unacceptable and I hope you do go back to your old doctor!! I will be praying that someone more reliable and CONCERNED finds a resolution for you, and for you to escape that dark place because I know firsthand how depressing that is. FX that everything works out for you hun.

Kika, you are so awesome! Thanks for your support and kind words, not just for Laska but for any lady that may be reading that and going through the same thing. It's so awesome to have buddies like you on here. We all need that type of inspiration.

AFM--I'm so excited for tomorrow :happydance::dance: Even though to some people the 1/2 year isn't important in a marriage, it is to us and that's all that matters. We plan to do it every year too. Just to refresh our marriage and make sure we're putting each other first no matter what's going on in life. I'm so excited for this QT...ALL DAY together. That very rarely happens. Even if AF shows I'll still be fine with it, just to get a chance to be with him all day long, no interrruptions, is good enough for me. Finally, I'm finding my happy place again.


----------



## brittay21

I am definitely hoping for a fall BFP. I had an early m/c this spring followed by a 14.5 week missed m/c and a d&c in July (baby measured 11 weeks). We were encouraged to wait 2 cycles and so this is the first cycle trying. I had what I thought was a positive opk on CD 15 but also had one CD 21 (and with this + I also had CM changes which seemed more like O changes). I am technically only 2 dpo so waiting not so patiently to test!


----------



## Laska5

Thanks for sharing Brittany! Hope you get a BFP!!


My hcg is 4. & I'm waiting to hear from the doc office regarding an us, hopefully this afternoon!


----------



## Laska5

Ultrasound at 1!


----------



## HopingCarter

Hi Brittany. Sorry for your loss :hugs:, but I'm glad you're back TTC. I hope this is your cycle!! FX and :dust: for that sticky bean


----------



## Kika7

Laska5 said:


> My hcg is 4

 oh dear :nope: how could they haven't tested you earlier :dohh:

Praying for good news on the u/s Laska :hugs:

HopingCarter, happy 1/2 year anniversary :happydance: It's great you guys are celebrating... My ex and I used to celebrate our marriage every day...hoping for the same with my current partner once we start our forever :winkwink: or are we too old for it now...hope not :laugh2:

and I wish i was that awesome but really im not :blush: 

brittany we'll be counting down to test day with you and fingers crossed for a wonderfully cute and sticky bean :thumbup:

Here's the retained products link, it doesn't sound like you got it Laska but u/s will tell best...
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/miscarriage-support/2227869-infection-after-d-c.html


----------



## HopingCarter

:rofl: Kika! You're not too old until you stop breathing lol...
Celebrating more often than the annual tradition just seems right to us. It helps us take a break from the world and problems and just focus on each other ONLY! Now if we could do that everyday I wouldn't mind that either :haha:

Laska I hope everything go smoothly at the U/S today...


----------



## brittay21

Thanks for your words of encouragement! I haven't really posted on anything like this before (just read posts) so it felt a little odd at first. It's amazing what positive messages can do, having hope is a beautiful thing :)


----------



## Laska5

brittay21 said:


> Thanks for your words of encouragement! I haven't really posted on anything like this before (just read posts) so it felt a little odd at first. It's amazing what positive messages can do, having hope is a beautiful thing :)

It's so true Brittany! This forum has helped me out so much from this miscarriage! 

Right now I'm in the waiting room for my doctor- they saw something on the ultrasound & worked me into an appointment. I was hysterically crying after the ultrasound- I had an appointment right afterwards with the midwife- i knew she couldn't really do anything but it was nice to just cry & get everything off my chest. She was very supportive & apologetic about the doctor not following through. 
Hopefully it's nothing serious.


----------



## Laska5

Ended up having to be put on progesterone to hopefully kick my cycle back into normal. They said they think whatever I have in my uterus is just a blood clot- but there is really no way to be sure. I have to take a 10 day dose of this progesterone & then I'll bleed heavily for several days. So who knows how much longer I have to go through this! It's now 4:30 in the morning & I've been up since 3:30 in pain- just bad cramps - even with 800mg Ibuprofen on board. Thinking about not going into work today.


----------



## Kika7

Hmmm, I've been on progesterone and i loved it, i wish i could get my hands on some soon too :)

Progesterone helps thickening your lining and aids implantation...so make sure you fit in some babymaking asap (if possible) and may be you wont bleed heavily in the next 10 days and hopefully no bleeding for the next 9 months. Progesterone could be a bit messy during babymaking but dont worry about it, it's prescribed to menopausal women for lube (sorry if too much info) but ya :) im glad it's not retained tissue :) 

i think may be each of us could share some ideas for movies or shows or home activities to help getting you in the mood for having a wonderful night with hubby. For example, my secret is this: intimacy is not just sex, my partner says "we make love while holding hands in an elevator", and when i got pregnant in June and we were talking about telling ppl, i was a bit uncomfortable, cause we aren't married and stuff and i thought ppl would judge we been having s**. And he said, oh but i'll say "i only kissed her, and not even there, and baby happened"... awe bless

...so try holding hands and watch a nice movie, cuddle, kiss and if you still don't feel like it, then kiss an cuddle every day till next Ovu :)

On another note, are you girls taking any fertility supplements, herbs, teas, etc? Im taking 1000mg omega 3 fish oil (only to tame my immune system) and i used to feel bad bout it cause i'm vegetarian and who knows how many fish they killed to put it's oil in capsules but i hope it helps with my antibodies. I'm also taking prenatal vitamins (not as regularly as my fish oil) but none of the fertility maca superfoods and other stuff...


----------



## Laska5

With my luck nothing ever goes smoothly! Seriously! I had tried methotrexate for about a week before my d&c & it did absolutely nothing for me! Then I did the D&C & have been bleeding pretty much ever since! Now this progesterone is taking it's toll on me! I ended up staying home from work, along with being emotionally exhausted after yesterday (it just felt like my stab wound was opened wide up again) & with the craziness of progesterone side effects- I didnt get much sleep. I now feel exhausted plus I had CRAZY vivid dreams last night!

I was wondering about ovulating while on this medication. Makes me a bit nervous to dtd because something was wrong with my endometrium in the first place, but they never said to not have sex during this time period. I'll probably call my NP today & ask her about it. you've also reminded me that I need to start taking my PNV again, I have just gotten out of habit the last 2 months. It's just a daily reminder of my baby I no longer have. :( 

Thank you for the advice on 'getting in the mood!' I truly wish for my husbands sake that I was. After 9.5 years together (7.5 married), he truly is my soulmate, the love of my life & I'm so glad to have him walk me through all of this! I told him maybe after a couple days on this medication, I'll feel better about baby making! We'll see! We're going to get lunch together & I'm thinking a nice warm bath for me later this evening!


----------



## Kika7

I didn't take any vitamins while pregnant as i didn't know and it wasn't planned. I now take vitamins and fish oil hoping they'll help my next baby stick. I also read vitamins help balance hormones so ya do take them...

I'm now getting excited about baby making hopefully end of Nov, beginning of December. I'm reading TTC threads and noting down tips and symptoms and I can't wait to start :)

Laska, try watching BBC's Penguins documentary called Spy in the Huddle, oh it's just so amazing...in one of the episodes the penguins had to "rekindle" their love cause they had spent months away from each other...I never gave much thought about "rekindling" until i saw that documentary, it's fun and cute and hope you and hubby enjoy it. If you arent into penguins, hope the other girls will soon share their fav movies or programs :)

hugs

I'm off to reading more TTC discussions :p ah, i'm getting obsessed now ...


----------



## MommytoLBG

Laska ~ I am so sorry for all that you are going through right now. Big hugs to you. It is really hard enough to deal with losing a baby, but then to add more hurt to it by doctors "not caring" makes it that much worse. :hugs:

This is such a good place to come and get support. Thank goodness for all of you.

Kika~ I take prenatals along with iron and vitamin d (but those two are because I have celiac and my levels tend to run low so I need a supplement).

Brittay ~ welcome! :flower:

Hoping ~ I hope you both enjoy your QT together. It is SO good to celebrate marriage. Daily, monthly, 1/2 years, anytime. Sometimes people get so consumed with life that they start to neglect what's important. So good for you and your marriage that you take the time to do this. 

afm, waiting for AF. Still not here (due tomorrow)...and every month since first AF after d&c she has arrived "early" so her not showing is sadly comforting...means maybe my body is FINALLY back to normal. 28 day cycles like before. Or it could mean something completely different, even though that is praying for a miracle.


----------



## Laska5

MommytoLBG said:


> Laska ~ I am so sorry for all that you are going through right now. Big hugs to you. It is really hard enough to deal with losing a baby, but then to add more hurt to it by doctors "not caring" makes it that much worse. :hugs:
> 
> This is such a good place to come and get support. Thank goodness for all of you.
> 
> Kika~ I take prenatals along with iron and vitamin d (but those two are because I have celiac and my levels tend to run low so I need a supplement).
> 
> Brittay ~ welcome! :flower:
> 
> Hoping ~ I hope you both enjoy your QT together. It is SO good to celebrate marriage. Daily, monthly, 1/2 years, anytime. Sometimes people get so consumed with life that they start to neglect what's important. So good for you and your marriage that you take the time to do this.
> 
> afm, waiting for AF. Still not here (due tomorrow)...and every month since first AF after d&c she has arrived "early" so her not showing is sadly comforting...means maybe my body is FINALLY back to normal. 28 day cycles like before. Or it could mean something completely different, even though that is praying for a miracle.

Have you all be TTC this cycle or just waiting for it to get back to normal? Hoping for normal cycle for you or even more a BFP!!!!


----------



## MommytoLBG

Laska ~ both for me? :haha:

My cycles were always 28 days long, O around cd 13-14. After d&c, the first one was 21 days, then second was 26 days, third 27 days, so if AF does arrive today, then I am back to 28 days. BUT I bleed very heavily the first few days, then spot until cd 10-11. So waiting for normal cycles (if there will ever be the old normal) or is this my new normal? And for ttc, we haven't really prevented, but we haven't been overly trying either. Next cycle, I wil pull out the opks again and get down to business. 

How are you feeling?


----------



## HopingCarter

I'm still waiting on my first AF Laska!! Only practice over here, sorry :(. I have no idea what to expect when I get it either. 

Oh yeah as far as my fav movie, I'm not really into the lovey-dovey movies, I love ACTION!! Give me some Bruce Willis or Nicolas Cage even Kevin Costner, and I'm the happiest girl alive, so I'm sure that wouldn't work for you. I'm terrible at this, sorry :(:shy:

Kika, I'm obsessed too! I joined both threads. It's so awesome seeing all those BFPs popping up over there, and from ones that have been trying for years and years, or ones that have had Multiples MCs. As weird as it sounds, it gets me excited to TTC and hope that as long as you keep trying and believe it's gonna happen, it wil happen. I still love the TTC discussions.


----------



## Laska5

After my nervous breakdown on Wednesday, I'm actually feeling better today- definitely a lot more positive & the progesterone dose wasn't nearly as bad last night as it was Wednesday night- I had a great day at work with a friend- she is going through some rough times as well & made me thankful for my amazing husband. 

I'm just a little worried because the ultrasound showed there was something 'stuck' in my lower uterus that needs to come out- they think it's a blood clot but I haven't passed it yet - hoping that comes soon!

We have the house to ourselves tonight so I did get a movie from redbox, I forget the name- something with Johnny Deep in it - it's not a romantic movie but something more up my husbands alley but I love almost all Johnny Deep movies. I'm also making some tilapia fish taco's tonight along with a chocolate pie & it's sort of chilly so will probably be making some homemade hot cocoa or chai tea! I feel like I've been mean to my husband this week - just so emotional & taking it out on him so I think he deserves a good homecooked meal & movie tonight & maybe a little more if he's lucky. ;) 

Hoping carter- do you have any idea when AF will come for you? Hope it's soon hun! Thats reassuring to see so many BFP's - I'm so hoping this progresterone will help me get one soon! 

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Kika7

Laska, treat yourselves to nice dinner, movie, cocoa and something more, you guys deserve a break and distraction from all that's happened.

HopingCarter, i only write here, but i also read the normal TTC forum, ttc after a loss, and ttc over 35... I pretty much know how to babymake, i think, but then 0 result in over 10 years :(

I'm excited about it though and i hope it happens to us all very very soon :)

Mommy, how old were you when diagnosed with celiac (you can choose not to answer that), I tested positive for antibodies in 2008 but my GP didn't think i had it, her argument being if i didnt have it as a kid then i dont have it. Back then i thought it's easier to just give up gluten anyway than argue with her and insist on having the biopsy. I was off gluten for two years and during that time i had 3 unsuccessful IUI, 2 unsuccessful IVF, and 1 unsuccessful ICSI, then i just gave up on everything - staying off gluten, love, hope, life, everything was whatever...

...until recently :) and so I,m staying off gluten...and it's damn hard...how do you do it?

Hugs


----------



## HopingCarter

Laska AF showed up Friday evening. It was really spotty for the first couple of hours then like a flood, she came FULL FORCE. I have been having the worst cramps ever, and my normal remedy of Ibuprofen is doing very little at this point. I knew it was going to be a rough one because all of my menstrual cycles are, I never had a light one so it was expected, I suppose. CD3


----------



## MommytoLBG

Laska ~ glad you are feeling a bit better. Hope your nite planned was relaxing and you were able to enjoy each other's company. Dinner sounded good!

Hoping ~ yay for AF! Now you can officially start! Sorry it's so horrible for you though...

Kika ~ I am in a few of those forums as well. I am definitely in the over 35 category. As for the celiac...i was diagnosed last June. Positive for antibodies June 7 (I was 36-birthday is the end of June so just before I turned 37). Biopsy confirmed it July 17. I actually had NO issues until end of March that year. Then I was having a lot of right side flank pain and abnormal bms. Went through various tests...gallbladder, kidney, blood work, etc...nothing. I had been tested in 2007, only because my sister was diagnosed then and it was negative. She was 28 when she was disposed but she also has diabetes since age 7. With the history they tested me again and yep positive. And I haven't looked back since. Do I miss some things? Absolutely. But we didn't eat a lot of gluten filled foods in our house anyway. So it wasn't a major shock to daily living. I have learned to adjust my baking and cooking. It's hardest when on vacation and at others peoples houses or events...message me anytime you want with questions! 

I have also read that Celiac can affect fertility and lead to miscarriage. So when I had my first mc, I flipped and immediately blamed that and mostly myself. Dr reassured me that it had nothing to do with it (for me specifically). But I am still nervous about being pregnant again, for many reasons of course.

Are you thinking that gluten has a played a role in fertility issues for you? 

:hugs:


----------



## Phoeniix

D&c July 15th - testing on October 18th :)


----------



## Kika7

Yay, Phoeniix, best of luck, any symptoms yet? :)

Since I only post here, I decided to check in --> CD 27 yay as long as AF shows tomorrow... My cycle went from being 30 days for years to 26 days a couple months before i got pregnant. Im scared of long or short cycles as Im over 35 and long&short cycles might mean beginning of menopause :/

HopingCarter, how many days since DC for AF to show? Im sorry it's painful :( have you tried hot water bottle :)

Laska, progesterone used to make me very sleepy --> same like pregnancy, so relax and enjoy and hope it leads to a sticky pregnancy like next week soon :)

MommytoLBG, i wish to think it's not gluten that kept me from getting pregnant last 10 years. Ive heard it messes with fertility, I'm not exactly sure how, though.

In the past, I've had trouble ovulate :/ I would not ovulate even after IVF hormone stimulation, so ya after high doze of whatever hormones they gave me i would eventually ovulate. 

Also my lining wasn't thick enough...but mainly i would say was untreated quite high NK cells. We found out about the NK cells after my last ICSI and were going to do the treatment (which is more expensive than the ICSI) but a month later I was diagnosed with hydrosalpinx :(

So many many many factors and all quite complicated too... Ive kind of gave up on everything and anything after the hydrosalpinx news...and how i got pregnant naturally and made it to 9 weeks is kind of mystery to me...and to my doctors too.

I don't know if I would get pregnant again, and if i could carry it to term...but sure i'll try :) I'm now very excited and positive and hope it works.

I'm staying off gluten (just in case), I take high doze Omega3 fish oil without vitamin A and with added vitamin D (that's to tame my NK cells) and I walk 30 miles a week to help reduce inflammation (from NK cells and gluten antibodies)...I hope it works, and may be it working has nothing to do with what i do or didn't do...don't know what to think about it now --> just really hoping it works :)

hugs

P.P My bday is end of June too :D


----------



## HopingCarter

Laska I hope you had a great weekend with hubby. It's good to hear your getting to the progesterone. I hope it does what it's suppose to and more for you. FX for your sticky bean hun

I will be praying for you to get your BFP too Kika! I know it's a long time coming and you deserve to get that sticky bean soon. Sorry to hear you've had to go through so much :hugs:

Hi Phoeniix, FX for a :bfp:! 

I can't wait until we get our first bfp on this thread! I think I'll be more excited than they are.


----------



## HopingCarter

Oh yes, and kika my D&C was on 9/8, so it was 32 days after. Not sure if that has any relevance to what I have to look forward to with other cycles but I hope not. I never tried to hot water bottle before. I tried the hot towel Saturday but after 1 hour I gave up when it didn't work.


----------



## Laska5

I'm really enjoying everyone's posts on this thread! Thank you everyone for joining in- it helps to know I'm not alone! 

After an emotional breakdown last week (seriously it was bad) - I'm still feeling better this week except I'm having to be strong for a friend who I work with & who has been having a rough week. I was looking forward to going into work Friday morning to vent to her about my awful week (she's had 3 miscarriages in the past) but first thing when I came in - she was already in tears about her bad week - which she absolutely has had a rough few months. So Friday, Monday & Tuesday I have been staying strong for her & listening to everything she is going through- it's really been real exhausting. I just need someone to listen to me- I feel selfish for saying it but everytime I try to bring up something related to me- the subject gets changed back to her! I want to be a good friend & be there for her & I hope I'm not sounding completely selfish- but I'm also feeling very weak & vulnerable right now- I have hardly any strength left to be the support for someone else! whew! I can not wait for my anxiety to get back to normal! 

mommy - thank you so much! Friday was very relaxing, I have a wonderful husband! 

Kika- hoping to hear from you soon with a BFP! 

Pheonix- testing day is almost here for you- the wait is always the hardest! 

hopingcarter- so glad to hear your AF came! happy dance for you!!! :)


----------



## Kika7

CD 29 and still no AF and no PMS either :( i was hoping for 28 day cycles ...I'll keep you all posted, fingers crossed to everyone testing October and November...I cant wait to join the testing group in December :)

hugs


----------



## brittay21

Well, last night I decided to test and to my surprise a very faint BFP! I was around 8 dpo so definitely a surprise. One thing I will mention to everyone is that I have had NO pregnancy symptoms whatsoever. I have had 2 prior pregnancies both with early symptoms and it seems like after the D&C maybe things are different. Of course this is just the beginning and hopefully it sticks! I wish everyone the best of luck in their journey :)


----------



## MommytoLBG

Good morning lovely ladies. I will respond to you all later, but first wanted to post this...

Sorry if it causes some emotions, but I feel it is important to all of us...

Today is National Pregnancy and Infant Loss Remembrance Day (here in the U.S). 

I am honoring my baby and all babies who are now little angels.:angel:

:sadangel: 

:hugs:


----------



## aPharmD

im late to joining but had a D&C 8/20. got AF back 9/13 and tried this past cycle but unfortunately got af back again today. looking for some friends for this journey!


----------



## HopingCarter

Hello aPharmD. I'm so sorry for your loss, and also for that :witch: showing up this month, but I'm happy you've found this thread. The support here is so amazing! I wish you luck on this journey and lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## aPharmD

thank you! where is everyone at in their cycles? anyone around cd1? or anyone waiting to test?!


----------



## Laska5

Congrats Brittany! Thats so exciting!

Welcome Pharm! I don't know where I'm at in my cycle- I'm on progesterone right now as my body has been messed up since my d&c on 8/15- it's been an awful emotional roller coaster & I am SOOO ready for it to be over with! Based on what the doctors has said Saturday or Sunday should be CD1 for me, but we'll see what my body decides to do!


----------



## aPharmD

Laska I was reading some of your posts on here. So sorry for your issues. It's bad enough with the loss and it's even worse dealing with the frustrations of not having your body back to normal. Hopefully the progesterone does its job and you'll get a new cycle. All I kept saying I wanted for my bday was to get af. Only time I'm my life id ever ask for that. good luck and keep me updated!


----------



## Laska5

Thank you pharm! My birthday was September 14th- almost a month after it happened. Would have been awesome to of had Af back then!!! Oh well- I'm trying not to dwell on my frustrations to the doctor!


----------



## MommytoLBG

Welcome Pharm! :flower:

I am cd 5 today. 

Hi to the rest of you girls! :hi:

Nothing going on right now here for me.


----------



## HopingCarter

Pharm, I'm on CD7 so I get to start BDing officially tomorrow, although we did have a session last night :blush:, it was just a little fun time, it'll be Serious Business Friday :trouble: lol

Hey Mommy :hi: 

Where's Brittay? I hope she comes back w/ an update on her BFP and if those symptoms decided to show up...


----------



## Kika7

hey girls :)

AF showed last nigh, yay!! Is it CD1 or CD2 today, not sure if it counts if it shows at night..

Brittany, great news!!!! Congrats, hope it sticks, keep us posted on symptoms and all :) We've had our first ++ on the thread!!! sweet :) 

I wanted to ask how to access the smileys, the option appears only when i choose "reply with quote" and if i click on the "quick reply" no smileys :(

nothing much going on here either...

hugs


----------



## HopingCarter

Hey Kika!! If you're on your phone, it is going to be a reply at the very top above the first post of that page. If you're on a computer, there should be a post reply button at the bottom below the last post of the page. Hope it's right..and if AF came yesterday then today is CD2, woohoo!!


----------



## aPharmD

Laska my bday was sept 17 so 4 weeks after my d&c! And hopingCarter you make me laugh Bc my dh an I joke now about what a chore bd'ing was last month. It's like when you know you are ttc it somehow makes it not as fun lol. This month while I'm still trying I'm hoping to make it a little more fun and not so like "okay hurry up" haha that sounds awful!


----------



## HopingCarter

:rofl: I know right!! This will be our first official month "trying" because when we first decided to get pregnant and it feels like so much pressure, even for me, so I can only imagine how the hubbies feel. He seems just as excited as I do though to at lease try because yesterday he was READY. He actually asked me "so when do we start" lol...wait until we're 3 or 4 months in and we'll see how he is then lol


----------



## Laska5

aPharmD said:


> Laska my bday was sept 17 so 4 weeks after my d&c! And hopingCarter you make me laugh Bc my dh an I joke now about what a chore bd'ing was last month. It's like when you know you are ttc it somehow makes it not as fun lol. This month while I'm still trying I'm hoping to make it a little more fun and not so like "okay hurry up" haha that sounds awful!

Wow- we're almost birthday buddies! Now I have to ask where at in Missouri do you live? I was born in KC. Live in Arkansas now though. & uh GO ROYALS!!!!! ;)

Ladies- I am SOOO ready to be off of this progesterone- I swear I've swelled up like a balloon this week- hardly anything fits. I'm so glad I only have to wear scrubs to work! It's also been causing diarrhea/upset stomach almost everyday - sorry TMI! Tomorrow is my last pill then I should start my period on Saturday or Sunday. We shall see.


----------



## brittay21

Well, 11 dpo and used a first response this morning and it was definitely a good positive! I still don't have any symptoms like I did before (sore bbs) but I have had very mild cramping starting yesterday. The only thing I will say is I have been extremely congested. I know there is such thing as pregnancy rhinitis which usually starts later in pregnancy but every morning I am stuffed up and sneezing and I can't help but think its a symptom as I do not have allergies or a cold. I have my first appointment this morning with an NP at my OBs office. I plan to discuss the use of progesterone. I really don't know what to do because I've never had my progesterone levels tested but on the other hand they say it can't hurt the baby so why not take it as a precautionary measure. I'm happy/surprised right now though because despite my two previous miscarriages I feel calm instead of anxious. I feel good about it this time :)


----------



## Kika7

Pharma, my period started on 15th October so CD 3 for me today:winkwink:

HopingCarter, i see the "quick reply" but it doesnt show the smiley option.

I now clicked on reply with quote and deleted all Laska said :shrug: but on my right i now see the smileys window and i can use cool smileys like :plane::hug: and :tease: haha

HopingCarter i didnt know how to baby make when i was 24 so we just stopped using protection when we decided we were ready and since we were young and not in a hurry we never charted,temp'ed, etc, just babymade whenever we felt like it...and 12 months later we saw a doctor andd found out we got problems and stuff so for the next 5-6 years it was pretty much assisted conception until June, when we weren't trying, we didn't even kiss during my ovulation week and i fell pregnant. So it must have happened right after AF was gone, we made love on day 7 and day 8 of a 26 days cycle. So better start :sex:'ing early on the cycle :)

Fingers crossed everyone

hugs


----------



## Kika7

Brittany thats awesome :happydance:

Is it your first baby? how far along were yo when you had your miscarriages? You should talk to OB about having an early scan to see baby's heartbeat and Ive a feeling we'll all have sticky beans by Christmas s:xmas7: so have plenty of rest/naps, good food, cuddles and kisses from hubby and let your bean grow nice and strong inside you for the next 9 months :yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow:

(i did a stork for each of us, and a few extra for the girls who may join later, or for us if someone ends up with twins)

:dust:


----------



## brittay21

Hi Kika!
I have had two miscarriages back to back. The first one was a chemical and it was the first month off birth control. The second miscarriage was a missed miscarriage; I started spotting without pain at 14.5 weeks and the fetus measured 11 weeks. Unfortunately, with the second pregnancy I established a heartbeat just days prior (10.5 weeks). This time I plan to get labs to make sure my progesterone is in a healthy range but I wont get any early ultrasounds and will probably check for a heartbeat by Doppler closer to 12-13 weeks. Having heard the heartbeat at 10.5 weeks by Doppler the second time I thought that I was in the 'clear' but I wasn't so I want to wait until closer to the second trimester. I know it sounds weird but you can have such a normal appearance to the pregnancy and get blindsided (at least that's how I felt at the time).....although I should have known something was up the second time when I had an abrupt decrease in morning sickness (all day sickness) at the time I lost my baby. 

**to add to my symptoms this time around---increased yellow CM.


----------



## aPharmD

Laksa, I live in St. Louis. We have some family and dh went to school in kc at umkc. We're actually headed there Halloween weekend :) and yea I'm cheering for the royals since my cards didn't play so hot this series! 

Kika, I'm cd3 also today so we're cycle buddies! Hopefully this is our month!!


----------



## HopingCarter

Brit, I'm so happy for you!! :dust: I just have a feeling this will be a sticky for you and before you know it you'll be in 3rd Tri!!....I hope this is going to jump start more bfps and sticky beans on here...
I was the exact same as your second pregnancy. I heard the heartbeat on a doppler at my OBs office at 10+2 and I thought I was in the clear because my OB said that my chances of miscarrying at that point was less than 1%. I didn't have any decrease in symptoms, as a matter of fact I had the symptoms until almost a week after the MC:shrug:. Anywho, in good news, today we get to make WHOOPIE!!
So Kika, I will be taking your advice and kissing and hugging and loving my hubby until I make my baby lol! :sex::sex::sex: .....then :coffee: and the waiting game lol. I'm trying to be as positive as possible. Thanks for the stork


----------



## aPharmD

Hi Brit! I'm new on here but wanted to say congrats!!! Hopefully you're starting a trend for all of us!! &#55357;&#56833; 

And hopingCarter... Good luck!! And most importantly have fun!! &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## MommytoLBG

Congrats Brit!!!! Sticky bean dust being sent your way!!! 

Get busy Hoping!!

Thank you Kika for the stork! Hopefully your feeling about little beans by Christmas is right!!! 

Hi to the rest of you!


----------



## Kika7

Hoping, i really like your family status "TTC #1" how did you do it? I couldnt find it in the drop menu :(

I was reading about temping in the 1st time moms thread, then i did a lot of googling and now i want to try temping :p I cant choose a therm though, some say rectal, some say oral, does anyone here temp, or shall i go ask in the other thread?

hugs


----------



## HopingCarter

Oh right underneath that same box, it has another box and it tells you what your current family status is and then the line underneath gives you the option to type in your own words. Then when your done just save it


----------



## brittay21

Well, so far so good! I have started progesterone capsules (vaginally) twice daily until 13 weeks. I still don't really have symptoms other than mild cramping for the last several days. It's hard not to analyze but just when you think your out, surprise! Good luck to everyone :)


----------



## Kika7

Cramping is a great symptom :) Last time i had no symptoms cause i didnt know i was pregnant (we were using protection kinda) but now i know i had lots of symptoms...

Brittany im so happy and excited for you. Did the actually test your progesterone levels or they gave you prescription cause it cant harm baby anyway?

Hoping, im going to go try change my TTC status, wish me luck haha Ive a feeling it wont work grrr

hugs everyone

editted

changging status didnt work for me :( hoping that the actual conceiving will work better than changing status...good luck everyone.

HopingCarter, when i clicked to view your profile, your family status is actually Trying to conceive (TTC), but when you post, underneath you name I cant see your family status, I only see TTC Rainbow #1 awe that's so sweet :) FX for a sticky one


----------



## brittay21

Kika, 

They started me on progesterone without any bloodwork. A 'spot' progesterone level is not of any help really and the range varies widely. It is so hard, because you don't really know what to do. Like you said, it can't hurt the baby which is their rationale. As I lost my last baby at 10+5 I wondered if it really could be progesterone but they say that sometimes a women's progesterone drops off suddenly and we don't know why.


----------



## HopingCarter

Kika7 said:


> Cramping is a great symptom :) Last time i had no symptoms cause i didnt know i was pregnant (we were using protection kinda) but now i know i had lots of symptoms...
> 
> Brittany im so happy and excited for you. Did the actually test your progesterone levels or they gave you prescription cause it cant harm baby anyway?
> 
> Hoping, im going to go try change my TTC status, wish me luck haha Ive a feeling it wont work grrr
> 
> hugs everyone
> 
> editted
> 
> changging status didnt work for me :( hoping that the actual conceiving will work better than changing status...good luck everyone.
> 
> HopingCarter, when i clicked to view your profile, your family status is actually Trying to conceive (TTC), but when you post, underneath you name I cant see your family status, I only see TTC Rainbow #1 awe that's so sweet :) FX for a sticky one

Lol Kika, FX that your conception will be fast and effortless. I don't know why it's not working though. I changed the status to TTC Rainbow #1 just to make sure I was giving you the right instructions and obviously I still didn't. BOOOOOOOO Now I'm frustrated:comp: I'm gonna try it one more time


----------



## Kika7

Totally, off subject, ive been feeling depressed lately :( not sure if i want to move country and leave my family and friends, and job behind and jump into unknown and not have a job and start new family without even knowing if i can ever have babies...

May be i should give up on the idea of having a family and focus on career, friends and nieces, nephews...

how's everyone doing?

hugs


----------



## HopingCarter

Good Morning Kika!! I am doing well today. I understand your conflict too. Whatever you decide, I hope you still come back here and still chat with us if it's to stop TTC. I don't think you should give up the idea of TTC, but in the end I know you'll do what's best for you and your future. Either way, we'll be here to support you :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Laska5

I am BEYOND frustrated & am wondering too if having a baby is for me after all this that I'm going through! I'm so tired of my body not wanting to be normal!! So many women after me have had miscarriages & have been able to move on but NOT ME- nope my body does not want to move on! 

I finished my progesterone on Friday & I'm suppose to of had a lot of bleeding by now & there is nothing, not a drop of blood or cramping or any other AF symptoms I should be having by now. :( 

I'm so upset & trying not to be depressed. WHY WHY WHY!?!?!?


I told my doctor & they just said it should 'happen soon.' GRRR How much longer do I have to wait to return to normal???????? At this rate I'll be lucky to have a winter BFP. It's looking more & more like I'm out for fall. :(


----------



## JandJPlus1

I had an early miscarriage in June. Not sure if it counts for this since I didn't have a D&C. Everything passed naturally and I was only 7 weeks pregnant but it was the hardest thing I've ever gone through. We are on cycle one TTCing since we had originally wanted to wait until our son was a year old. I'm on cycle day 16 now and not positive if I've ovulated yet. Check out my thread if you think you can help determine my OPK's haha. Hoping for the best for everyone. :)


----------



## fluffet521

Hi, ladies! I hope you don't mind that I'm jumping in on your thread.

I'd love to have some fall TTC buddies, too. I had a D&C on June 5th. I understand exactly how you feel Laska, being emotionally exhausted afterwards. I'm a little shocked your friends are bugging you about when you'll start trying again, though. No offense, of course, but you've already been through a hard time and need time to mourn the loss of your little angel!

Anyway, I'd love to be friends! :friends:


----------



## fluffet521

Kika7 said:


> Hoping, i really like your family status "TTC #1" how did you do it? I couldnt find it in the drop menu :(
> 
> I was reading about temping in the 1st time moms thread, then i did a lot of googling and now i want to try temping :p I cant choose a therm though, some say rectal, some say oral, does anyone here temp, or shall i go ask in the other thread?
> 
> hugs

Hi, Kika! :wave: Are you still interested in temping? I temp and can can give some pointers if so...


----------



## MommytoLBG

Hi girls. Hugs to everyone today. :hugs:

Laska ~ so sorry you are still going through this. How are you feeling today (as you posted a few days ago)? 

Kika ~ how are you doing since your last post?? 

JandJ ~ can't help you at all with opks...sorry...

fluffet ~ welcome!! :flower:

Hoping ~ love the pic!!!


----------



## HopingCarter

Thanks Mommy! How r u doing these days?


----------



## JandJPlus1

Keep up hope ladies. The end result is so worth it. :)


----------



## Laska5

Thanks Mommy! 

I started spotting on wednesday & today it's a bit heavier - not the incredibly heavy bleed that I was told I would have. Not really sure what this means. I'm having some cramping so I'm hoping this is truly AF, but it's also really similar to what I had last month at this time that didn't stop until I started progesterone. I'm starting to feel like I'll never be normal again. I don't understand why my body is acting like this- my cycles were always regular & predictable before - but now after 5 years on mirena & 1 miscarriage- it's all wacked up. :(


----------



## fluffet521

Aw, Laska, keep your chin up, hun. It WILL happen for you, it's just taking some time. Hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## aPharmD

I haven't been on here in forever. its been a crappy week for me. we have to put my pup down today. :(

laska, so sorry. I can only imagine your frustration. it sucks that some people's bodies jump right back into things and others take so long. you will get back to normal though at some point. im sure of it. don't give up!!

hoping, hows the SMEP going for ya?

im currently CD11 so just trying to wait as patiently as possible for O on ~CD18.


----------



## fluffet521

aPharm, I'm so sorry to hear about your pup! I know that's difficult, animals are a part of the family! My thoughts and prayers go out to you, hun. :cry: :hugs:


----------



## HopingCarter

Sorry about your pup aPharmD:(


----------



## MommytoLBG

Sorry about your pup aPharm...:cry:

:hugs:


----------



## aPharmD

How is everyone today?!


----------



## fluffet521

OK here...2 DPO so I'm just trying to enjoy the TWW! How about you?


----------



## aPharmD

Good luck fluffet!! I'm cd 13 so just waiting to O. Last month I O'ed on cd 18 but I took b6 this cycle to lengthen the luteal phase so it may be sooner than that this cycle.


----------



## fluffet521

Good luck to you, too, aPharm! :)


----------



## Laska5

So sorry for your pup Pham, that is heartbreaking! 

I defiantly expelled some weird tissue yesterday- definitley was not a blood clot, very weird shape & a spongy look to it- I'm thinking maybe I did have some retained products that have been sitting in my uterus for some time now (an ultrasound 2 weeks ago saw something that they couldn't rule out). Anyways- I've stopped spotting since then- hopefully this is it for me & we'll be on the way to SMEP soon!


----------



## aPharmD

Yay laska!! I hope this is it for you and you can get back to normal and can ttc again! I'm on cd 14 and I just got my peak! I never get a peak until day 16 or 17. I tried vitamin b6 this cycle so maybe it's a coincidence or maybe it worked!! Just sitting here patiently waiting for hubby to finish eating dinner so we can go bd!! Hehe!


----------



## HopingCarter

Woohoo aPharmD. FXd for you hum. Catch that egg!

Laska, glad to hear everything's progressing for you and you can get back to trying now. I hope this is your cycle hun


----------



## Laska5

Thanks everyone!

What is everyone's next testing date? I'm suppose to start AF (if everything is back to normal) on November 20th. Too bad I'm not a few more days ahead- hubby's bday is November 14th, a BFP would be a fun bday surprise for him! Speaking of his bday, I need to think of something to get him!


----------



## aPharmD

Hey laska! Maybe it can be what you're thankful for on thanksgiving!! :) I ovulated today I think. Got a peak yesterday afternoon so I'll see what my temp is tomorrow. Although I've just started that and not sure how it's gonna work this cycle. I have an appointment with a high risk obgyn on nov 13 Bc I have mthfr and my homocysteine levels were elevated so I may require blood thinners during pregnancy. Anywayssss I'll prolly test like the 10th Bc Id like to know before I go there. Good luck lady!! 

So I'm trying really hard to focus on the good things now Bc I was so down and depressed after not being pregnant last cycle. I signed up for my first 5k today! Hubby and I are gonna do the turkey trot on thanksgiving morning!! What's new with everyone else?!


----------



## Laska5

I THINK I"M GOING TO FREAKING RIP OUT MY UTERUS OR SOMETHING & SCREAM BLOODY MURDER!!!!!! I started bleeding again & passing more weird clot/tissue looking stuff. I really don't know what it is. As a postpartum nurse I've seen lots of blood clots in my life & I've never seen this before which makes me think it's tissue but I would think there wouldn't have been that much left in me! It wasn't like a clump or a sack but a 'string' of something. Sorry if that sounds gross. I'm so ready for this to be over with. Going to have to go back to the doctor now. :nope::nope::growlmad::growlmad::shrug::cry::cry::cry::sad2::sad2::help::help::rain: <------- all of me right now just going in circles with this stupidness of a storm I'm in and I'm just begging it to stop!!! arrgg!!


----------



## millyr75

Hi everyone.

I had my D&C on the 30th September. Baby was very much wanted but prospects for him looked very grim. With an extremely heavy heart my hubby and I chose to terminate. I am now 39 and am desperately wanting to fall pregnant again. We have a beautiful little 1 year old son and can't wait to extend our family. 

AF came exactly 29 days post D&C so it looks like I had a normal cycle post procedure. I'm now day 3 into AF and am just wishing my days away waiting for the time we can start trying again. Fingers crossed that this cycle is a normal one and we can be testing for that BFP come December. Good luck to you all.


----------



## bundle4me

Hi everyone 
I lost my baby in august from a placenta abrubtion at 18 weeks. We were finally strong enough this month to start trying again. Due af the 5th but testing the 2nd x


----------



## aPharmD

Wow laska. I'm so sorry. I can't imagine being in your shoes. It sucks to have no control over it. When are you going back to the doc??

Welcome bundle and millyr. So sorry for your losses. Hopefully you will have you bfp soon!


----------



## Laska5

Thanks Pharm- I'm feeling so depressed & have lost the energy to do anything. I'm able to make it through work but I get home & I just loose it- can't keep it in all day. 

My doctor was out of the office today so I don't have an appointment yet- I should be able to make an appointment tomorrow- hopefully it'll be for early next week. I'm so tired of this, it just doesn't seem fair.


----------



## aPharmD

I know laska. Which is why these forums are so nice. I was the same way after my d&c. I could hold it in at work after a few days but I'd come home and lose it. And I felt like I couldn't let people know I was still super sad Bc no one wants to be around a depressed person. It's taken me a long time I feel like to enjoy things again and be happy again. Which I'm normally a happy person so I just felt so off. Once you are back on the road to normalcy I think you will find a lot of relief. I hope that is sooner rather than later for you. Good luck at your appointment and let us know what they have to say!!


----------



## Laska5

I hope so too, I haven't had any bleeding since Wednesday- I hope thats a good sign but if history repeats itself since the D/c- I could bleed again any minute. I am so ready to move on from this.


----------



## Laska5

Had my doctors appointment today (different doc than who did my d&c) and he was great & very reassuring on everything. He just basically said my response to the progesterone pills was normal & that some women take a lot longer than others to get back to normal after a miscarriage and unfortunately I'm one of them. He said some women take up to 6 months. So it's pretty much a waiting game & it could be another 2-4 months before I have a normal cycle & am ready to try again. I'm so bummed. It looks like I'm totally out for the rest of the year. Hopefully we'll be ready to TTC again in January, thats what I'm shooting for at this point. Never thought this would be such an awfully long & drawn out experience. 

I think I may have to take a break from this forum for a while & focus on something else for awhile, I have so much healing that still needs to be done. 

I hope everyone else is having better luck this month!


----------

